
Show HN: X-File – The secure plain text format - nunobrito
X-File is a way to share text that can be read and also contain portions of that text which are kept as secret. In addition, the footer contains a cryptographic signature to verify that the content has not been tampered.<p>The main difference compared to a normal SHA1 signature is that the encryption used for the footer can randomly use one of the many encryption algorithms to store the secret data and thus make very difficult for brute forcing the key that unlocks the data.<p>The code and docs can be read at <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;x-file.xyz&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;x-file.xyz&#x2F;</a><p>Just let me know your thoughts. Thanks.
======
Juliate
Looks intriguing and interesting.

You could make the use case more explicit, in, how would people use it: * the
publisher; having the original version of the text, and releasing a censored
version; * a casual reader; reading and verifying the released text was not
altered (without having access to keywords? at all?) - so there's a matter of
trust to add here as well? * a reader with the key to verify and reveal the
keywords

